# $500,000 Rob Kardashian Weight Loss Bribe



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2019)

by Matt Weik There?s no mistake with the title and it?s certainly not clickbait. Rob Kardashian was bribed by his own mother, Kris Jenner, $500,000 for every 10 pounds of weight he loses. She is challenging him to lose 50 pounds in total, with a payout of $2.5M upon completion. But wait, there?s more! HealthyWage,

*Read More...*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2019)




----------

